
Google Moves Rejected Google Voice App Online - Xichekolas
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=15919
======
ajg1977
Awful article that doesn't even mention the webapp it's writing about isn't
(as far as I know) actually available yet.

Also I highly doubt that Apple is busy "scheming to try and stop them
[google]" from moving GV online.

------
cduan
Of course, a native app has advantages of its own: it is usually faster, and
it can cache information and function without a network connection. Plus
(iPhone developers, correct me if I'm wrong) you probably wouldn't get access
to all the hardware, like the GPS and accelerometer. So I wouldn't say that an
iPhone webapp is a complete workaround.

~~~
rufo
HTML5 apps on the iPhone can:

\- cache HTML, javascript and images for use offline \- use HTML5 SQL data
storage for offline data storage \- use 2D and 3D GPU-accelerated CSS
transitions for fast iPhone-style animation \- hide Safari's UI when launched
from SpringBoard \- request GPS location information via JavaScript \- receive
orientation change events for UI switching

The main downside for Google's purposes would be the inability to read
contacts off the phone, but they'll probably excuse that by suggesting that
people sync their phone directly via their ActiveSync support.

My first (admittedly minor) iPhone app will not be written to the native API.
Too much bullshit with Apple at this point to deal with.

------
paul9290
It's a web app and thus no push to notification available to properly be a
substitute for texting.

Myself, free over rides this nuance, though I don't think so for the
majority?!?

------
Oompa
Is it talking about this
[http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=154724)
? If so, this has been available for quite some time.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
It's not. That site only allows access to a minimal subset of GV features. The
site that the article is referring to is going to have an interface designed
to appear at least similar to iPhone-native apps, and provide access to
most/all of the available functionality.

------
lutorm
IIRC Apple even suggested in the rejection letter to Google that it would
better be implemented as a web app, so the sensationalistic tone of the
article seems a wee bit hyperbolic to me.

~~~
mbrubeck
You might be thinking about Latitude, another rejected iPhone app by Google.
"Apple requested we release Latitude as a web application in order to avoid
confusion with Maps on the iPhone."

[http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2009/07/google-latitude-
now...](http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2009/07/google-latitude-now-for-
iphone.html)

